# Yuji LED representative



## ddaniel (Dec 21, 2016)

Dear guys, 

My name is Daniel and I'm from Yuji LED. From the flow monitoring of our website , I found this forum and it seems there are a lot of discussions about our high CRI products here, and alsoa lot of questions. 

I am glad to help if you have any question, and I am also looking forward to learning from you guys. 

Sincerely,
Daniel


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Dec 24, 2016)

When will you have a US distributor?


----------



## archimedes (Dec 24, 2016)

Thank you for reaching out to CPF .... :welcome:


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 24, 2016)

Wow, it's very cool to see a rep in the LED sub forum. Thanks for checking in and welcome to CPF.


----------



## ddaniel (Dec 25, 2016)

PhotonFanatic said:


> When will you have a US distributor?



We already have a branch office in California, and just set up a US warehourse, hoping to improve the shipping cost to US gradually.


----------



## ddaniel (Dec 25, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Thank you for reaching out to CPF .... :welcome:





Mr. Tone said:


> Wow, it's very cool to see a rep in the LED sub forum. Thanks for checking in and welcome to CPF.



Thank you~ I will avoid any advertising and would like to share more usable information


----------



## angerdan (Dec 26, 2016)

What about EU distribution?

Also i would recommend to get official "Authorized Manufacturer" status from CPF (like Nitecore or Fenix).


----------



## evgeniy (Jan 1, 2017)

ddaniel said:


> We already have a branch office in California, and just set up a US warehourse, hoping to improve the shipping cost to US gradually.



How cost US shipping?
When "constant current" BC/VTC modules will be available ?


----------



## ddaniel (Jan 4, 2017)

We have UK distributor, but it is for B2B business; to Europe, some of products will be sent from US warehouse as well. 

Thanks for your suggestion, we would consider it.


----------



## snakebite (Jan 4, 2017)

lots of interest in your products at http://budgetlightforum.com/forum
the crazy shipping cost kills it.
if you had a usa warehouse that would make your stuff much more interesting.


----------



## brickbat (Jan 4, 2017)

I always take 'crazy shipping cost' to mean a vendor just doesn't want to deal with small orders.

Unless their plan is to serve only a handful of high-volume customers, Yuji ought to just use a disty, like Digikey or Mouser for US sales...


----------



## stubbys (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi, do you have a link for a site where we can buy yuji led ribbon in the UK? Thank you


----------



## snakebite (Jan 6, 2017)

if that were true why bother to post anything in a flashlight forum?
making it hard/expensive to get hands on a product hurts the mfr.some of us are in manufacturing and parts that seem to be difficult to source get skipped over.
i definitely take that into consideration when designing an item.since yuji products come from china there is no reason an order of leds that weighs less than a pound cant ship via epacket.
if i can get 6 26650 cells like that leds are much lighter.
i doubt i am the only one here or on blf that is in the decision making position on parts purchasing.as a mfr i would want my parts in as many hands as i could sell them to.
a good product will speak for itself here and on blf.and google will find those posts on demand.


brickbat said:


> I always take 'crazy shipping cost' to mean a vendor just doesn't want to deal with small orders.
> 
> Unless their plan is to serve only a handful of high-volume customers, Yuji ought to just use a disty, like Digikey or Mouser for US sales...


----------



## brickbat (Jan 6, 2017)

snakebite said:


> ...i doubt i am the only one here or on blf that is in the decision making position on parts purchasing....



Then you ought to know the best way to get response from a vendor is to approach them directly with credible plans for production of a product using their widget, along with your EAU, factory location, and planned release date. Without the hint of sufficient volume, some chip manufactures simply don't want to bother. Believe me, they know their business better than you or I do...

Based on my experience, if a chip vendor doesn't want to sell in low volumes, they don't have distributors. At least in the US, that's seems to be largely true. Ever try buy low volumes of Nichia LEDs in the US? Last I did, it was a battle because they don't have distributors and really didn't want to fuss with orders of a reel or two. If I was GM or Ford, it'd have been a different story, because I'm pretty sure they are targeting key customers...

Can't be sure that's what's up w/ Yuji, but a phone call/direct email from you would be step one...


----------



## JoakimFlorence (Jan 18, 2017)

Daniel, I have a question, kind of a technical one, maybe you could find out for me.

I know in Yuji violet chip LEDs they use a combination of three different types of phosphor - red, green, and blue. 
I'm curious about what type of phosphor exactly they are using to produce the blue light. Chemical composition? 
and does Yuji sell this blue phosphor?


----------



## ddaniel (Jan 23, 2017)

snakebite said:


> lots of interest in your products at http://budgetlightforum.com/forum
> the crazy shipping cost kills it.
> if you had a usa warehouse that would make your stuff much more interesting.



at this stage, it is a new warehouse for us, so the shipping cost is not reduced yet, we expect to improve this gradually


----------



## ddaniel (Jan 23, 2017)

JoakimFlorence said:


> Daniel, I have a question, kind of a technical one, maybe you could find out for me.
> 
> I know in Yuji violet chip LEDs they use a combination of three different types of phosphor - red, green, and blue.
> I'm curious about what type of phosphor exactly they are using to produce the blue light. Chemical composition?
> and does Yuji sell this blue phosphor?



Yes, for VTC series we use violet chip emitting R/G/B phosphor. 
We also provide blue phosphor, the composition is Phosphate.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks and welcome Daniel 
any flashlight LED's yet 
any plans ?.
thanks


----------



## ssanasisredna (Jan 23, 2017)

ddaniel said:


> We already have a branch office in California, and just set up a US warehourse, hoping to improve the shipping cost to US gradually.



And that is why you would have a distributor. Your ridiculous online prices would already easily support a distribution model and they are going to be infinitely better than you are at taking orders, shipping, tracking, returns, etc.


----------



## brickbat (Jan 24, 2017)

ddaniel said:


> ...shipping cost...we expect to improve this gradually



Note the GRADUALLY part.

IOW, we're busy with customers that don't moan about our shipping cost, i.e. large volume customers.


----------



## ddaniel (Feb 10, 2017)

neutralwhite said:


> Thanks and welcome Daniel
> any flashlight LED's yet
> any plans ?.
> thanks



That is an interesting subject!

But I don't know why high CRI LED is attractive for flashlight? Is there any high color quality requirement when you use a flashlight under some environment?


----------



## ddaniel (Feb 10, 2017)

neutralwhite said:


> Thanks and welcome Daniel
> any flashlight LED's yet
> any plans ?.
> thanks



Thanks!
It's an interesting subject! 
But I don't know why high CRI LED is attractive for flashlight? Is there any high color quality requirement when you use a flashlight under some environment?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 11, 2017)

The folks who participate on this forum generally love flashlights. There are many here who love high-CRI lights in particular. Many, many people like to use flashlights outside, and good (or great) CRI is something that some of us value highly. Grass, trees, leaves, desert sand, water/ponds/lakes/streams, frogs, insects...there is so much beauty in nature, and high-CRI makes things extra magical.


----------



## Harold_B (Feb 14, 2017)

Daniel - sent you a PM regarding strips.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 14, 2017)

Daniel, Nichia needs some competition!.



LEDAdd1ct said:


> The folks who participate on this forum generally love flashlights. There are many here who love high-CRI lights in particular. Many, many people like to use flashlights outside, and good (or great) CRI is something that some of us value highly. Grass, trees, leaves, desert sand, water/ponds/lakes/streams, frogs, insects...there is so much beauty in nature, and high-CRI makes things extra magical.


----------



## Paul Baldwin (Feb 18, 2017)

ddaniel said:


> That is an interesting subject!
> 
> But I don't know why high CRI LED is attractive for flashlight? Is there any high color quality requirement when you use a flashlight under some environment?



Some tradesmen have a need for these and there currently seems very, very little out there to suit their needs. I know someone that needs a head torch that will allow him to colour match paints in various environments. He paints train carriages such as the Orient Express so is willing to invest reasonable money in the right tool for the job.


----------



## snakebite (Feb 19, 2017)

because we can.
not to mention things like accurately seeing wire colors,resistor bands,ect.


ddaniel said:


> Thanks!
> It's an interesting subject!
> But I don't know why high CRI LED is attractive for flashlight? Is there any high color quality requirement when you use a flashlight under some environment?


----------



## neutralwhite (Aug 16, 2017)

Any update Daniel


----------

